# Clown fish attacked green chromis???



## resRfun (Aug 26, 2007)

Bad news.... i came home from school to find my chromis having a big gash next to its mouth. The only other fish in the tank is a clown fish and a bta. Ive seen the clown fish chase after the chromis before, but not nip it. Im sure there is nothing i can do for it now, just let nature take its course. Its now sitting on the sand bed, breathing rapidly.

The anemone cant cause a cut right? But i dont think a clown fish could either.... Perhaps maybe it ate something and cut the side of its mouth off?

Thanks


----------



## resRfun (Aug 26, 2007)

it died


----------

